# Quick breather block off question



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

Anyone know what size freeze plug to use for the breather hole on an ABF/ABA block?










I'm using the NLS block off:


----------



## brosef (Mar 10, 2008)

40mm I believe, just took mine out


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

:thumbup: thanks


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

brosef said:


> 40mm I believe


I can confirm that.


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks guys. Just found a Napa part number, I was having a hard time finding one for a little bit :banghead:


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

It seems to be an odd ball size that most places don't carry, the last time I needed one, it was special order.


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

Here's the Napa part number, in case people are searching in the future:

SEP 3813176


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

you can get universal dorman soft plugs.. under 10 bucks for a box of ten. i had ordered some long ago for re-plugging a 22r toyota, and had a couple left over. turns out they fit perfectly in the crankcase vent drain hole, and they also work in the bore for the crank position sensor, instead of a crank sensor with the wiring cut off..


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

BTW, the hole for the crank sensor sits in a circular depression that can also be plugged with a 40mm frost plug. That's what's been done on this block, it's marked with a red circle in this picture.


----------

